# What you do with Trophies?



## Farobi (Jul 21, 2013)

I know that it is really easy to earn them, but I don't want to sell them nor store them. I can put it in my Museum but I'm using it for exhibition and not storage.

But i seriously have no use for 2 trophies. What did you do with yours?


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 21, 2013)

In my room?


----------



## Farobi (Jul 21, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> In my room?



Already have one there. Don't want another


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 21, 2013)

I just leave them in my room.


----------



## onsokumaru (Jul 21, 2013)

I was thinking on giving the extra as gifts to animal villagers. Dunno if that is possible, I also don't want to store or having multiple copies of the same trophy around my house.


----------



## mayortash (Jul 21, 2013)

I thought this when I won my second golden bug trophy yesterday. I'm probably going to stick it in my pile for the scavenger hunt I'm planning in my town.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

I sell them... o u o'


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 21, 2013)

I store them at the post office inside of a letter. I can't bring myself to sell them, but I don't always want to display them or have them occupy my regular storage.


----------



## Toeto (Jul 21, 2013)

I sell them


----------



## maarowak (Jul 21, 2013)

after I get the gold trophy I don't really feel the need to have another one, so I just won't really participate in the event.
I'd like to make a museum exhibition with all my game trophies, that would be nice.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 21, 2013)

I display them in my house, but I will eventually put them in the museum.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 21, 2013)

Just display them i guess


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 21, 2013)

I traded my second gold trophy to someone here on TBT yesterday for a silver trophy. I mainly wanted it for catalog reasons, but it might look cool to have all of the trophies displayed.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 21, 2013)

Maybe put them in my throne room eventually, now they're just chilling in my cribbbbbb.


----------



## Fennepop (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone know how many points they give for the HHA? That's the only reason I have them taking up space in my room, but I'm not sure if it's even worth it!


----------



## Peg (Jul 29, 2017)

Mayor_SweetsNSalt said:


> Does anyone know how many points they give for the HHA? That's the only reason I have them taking up space in my room, but I'm not sure if it's even worth it!



The Happy Home Academy trophies, the bug trophies, and fish trophies are worth 499 HHA points each.


----------



## Athelwyn (Jul 29, 2017)

I have one of each gold trophy I've earned in my museum. The gold HHA plaque is there, too. One of the rooms is an exhibit of the history of my town, so they are in display cases.
Any other gold trophies I earn get sold. I'd keep them in storage, but I'm a hoarder even _with_ the WA secret storage!


----------



## Tee-Tee (Jul 29, 2017)

I just sell them. When I first started I did collect them but I just don't see the point of having them, plus they took up room. So now I just sell them to get more bells~


----------



## Lunaa~ (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't do anything I think they are just left in my inventory welp then I end up putting it in storage but either it was apart of a selling unwanteds forum. No one wanted it so I sold it.


----------



## applebean (Jul 29, 2017)

i send them to whoever came in 2nd lol


----------



## katielizzabeth (Jul 29, 2017)

I kept only the first one of each I got, sold every one since


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 29, 2017)

I only have 1 on display sitting on a counter in one of my rooms lol


----------



## emilyo (Jul 29, 2017)

I gave my recent gold bug-off trophy to a villager


----------



## Nenya (Jul 29, 2017)

Yup, all of the above: kept them for awhile, then gave away or sold, now only token participate in the games to make my villagers think they have some competition, and then beat me to the trophies!


----------



## CinnamonKiss (Jul 29, 2017)

I sell mine. I like the idea of gifting them to villagers. I wonder if they'll like them though...


----------



## alwayscoffee (Jul 29, 2017)

I just sell mine at ReTail as long as I already have one gold trophy for the event.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 29, 2017)

I give them to villagers


----------



## EvieEvening23 (Jul 30, 2017)

nothing. just storing them till the end of time (or till my storage runs out)


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 30, 2017)

I kept one and sell or give away the others. I don't need all of them, as it would just a waste of space to
keep them all when I only need/want one.


----------



## AcnlWelcomeAmiiboAdict (Feb 10, 2018)

Really, I dunno. I just recently got a trophy (really just like a minute ago) and I haven't done anything yet.

I might sell it if it sells for something good.

Might just put them in my room.

Tbh I don't know 

I'm also kinda angry cos the people in 3rd and 2nd place had a *Sea Bass* and I got a *Whale Shark*.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 10, 2018)

Put them in the nearest bin.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2018)

the house ones i just sell bc they are pretty ugly, the fish and bug i just have one each sitting in my secret storage room thing lol


----------



## carp (Feb 11, 2018)

lick them


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 11, 2018)

I'll just keep one of the same trophy until (or if) I get a second one, in which case I'll sell the older trophy and keep the new one. So far the trophy I currently have is in the storage space since it doesn't really fit in with the rest of my house.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 11, 2018)

i give mine to villagers or sell


----------



## primandimproper (Feb 11, 2018)

I am thinking I might put them on display in the museum once I get that renovated.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 11, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> Put them in the nearest bin.



Pretty much this, I stop caring for them ages ago.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 11, 2018)

I try to keep one of each unique trophy in my trophy room, which I have as a museum exhibit. (I also keep some duplicate villager pics in there). But any extra trophies I get, I usually just sell them.


----------



## KittyBoton (Feb 11, 2018)

*I put them in the museum and let my villagers look at them to know who is boss when it comes to tournaments >:3*


----------

